# Oxygen Therapy



## NFBarner (May 24, 2011)

Hi, our pain management doctor is going to be providing oxygen therapy via nasal cannula for a patient with chronic headaches in an outpatient setting.  Can anyone suggest an appropriate CPT code for this or know if insurance companies will pay for this?  I looked at 31730 but this method is transtracheal and it doesn't look appropriate.
Any  help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

